# Any Opinions on a 2012 Specialized Allez Elite Compact



## jsmithl1l (Jun 19, 2012)

I'm trying to decide on my first road bike. I have been debating and looking at different bikes, but I keep getting pulled back to the Allez's. Now I'm not sure if I want to go with the Allez Sport Compact or the Allez Elite Compact. Any suggestions? Is it really worth the money to step up from the Sport to the Elite? I just want to make sure I make the right choice when and if I decide to spend the extra cash for the Elite.


----------



## FindTheRiver (May 26, 2012)

I was in your exact same position not too long ago. I'm just getting back into cycling after a while away, so I was just going to get something "basic" and then upgrade it over time until I got the inevitable "next" bike. I was all set on the Allez Sport, but then I happened upon a deal on a 2011 Elite that I couldn't pass up. In hindsight, I should've been all over the Elite as opposed to the Sport from the get-go. The Tiagra components will make it worth your while (and money). You can enjoy that bike as-is for years to come. It's a fun ride and I still look forward to every time I get to ride it.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

I agree with FindTheRiver. Shimano's new Tiagra 10 speed groupset is said to be modeled after their previous 5600 105 groupset, and in my limited experience with it, that claim holds true.

There's nothing wrong with Sora, but it's aimed at entry level riders, is 9 speed, uses a thumb tab that's difficult to operate from the drops and is spec'd with a Truvativ crankset and square taper BB.

Conversely, Tiagra is now 10 speed, shares the same inner/ outer levers as Shimano's higher end groups and the Elite is spec'd with a Tiagra crankset and Hollowtech ll BB. 

If you can afford the price difference, I don't think you'll regret going with the Elite.


----------



## jsmithl1l (Jun 19, 2012)

They said they could do $1155 for the 2012 Elite is that a good price since it is originally $1300 or should I wait for the price to go down. They also drew my attention to a 2011 Fuji Roubaix 2.0 for $900. I know this is in the Specialized forum, but do you guys know if the Tiagra 9spd cassette is the same quality just more entry level cause its losing a gear?


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

jsmithl1l said:


> They said they could do $1155 for the 2012 Elite is that a good price since it is originally $1300 or should I wait for the price to go down. They also drew my attention to a 2011 Fuji Roubaix 2.0 for $900. I know this is in the Specialized forum, but do you guys know if the Tiagra 9spd cassette is the same quality just more entry level cause its losing a gear?


Fuji Roubaix's are nice bikes. The best way to answer your question is for you to test ride both bikes back to back. The geo is similar, so sizing/ fit and handling should be as well.

To answer your question re: 9 speed Tiagra, it will have similar quality/ durability to the new 10 speed group, but refinement has (IMO) slightly improved and gearing is slightly lower. Whether that's worth the price difference or getting a model year newer bike is for you to decide.

Re: the Elites $1155 price, they can vary by region, but that's ~15% off MSRP. In my area that's considered a good price. Standard discount is about 10%.


----------



## jsmithl1l (Jun 19, 2012)

Thanks PJ this will definitely help decide on my first purchase


----------



## BobGnarly (May 1, 2012)

Get the elite compact! I love mine. I have about 3 months on it so far and its just so smooth and nimble. And that price is really good, my lbs only knocked 100 off msrp. 

The seat angle in the pic is when I first put it on, I adjusted it right after the pic. Its the forte pro sl, was on sale at performance :thumbsup:


----------



## MichaelJ (Sep 6, 2012)

I just picked up a 2011 specialized allez elite brand new from my local bike shop for $850. If you don't need the latest technology then checking around for late year models is the way to go.


----------



## captain545 (Aug 22, 2012)

I just picked up a 2013 Allez Elite Compact for $1100 MSRP so the price they gave you on the 2012 is still more expensive than the new one. Along with the Tiagra 10 speed, the Elite has a carbon front fork.I'm not sure if the sport's fork is carbon or aluminum.


----------



## Tick_Tock_Glock (Jul 6, 2010)

picked up 2013 elite compact for $899, LBS had a sale. First road bike.


----------



## Tick_Tock_Glock (Jul 6, 2010)

captain545 said:


> I just picked up a 2013 Allez Elite Compact for $1100 MSRP so the price they gave you on the 2012 is still more expensive than the new one. Along with the Tiagra 10 speed, the Elite has a carbon front fork.I'm not sure if the sport's fork is carbon or aluminum.


The sport has carbon fork with sora components.


----------



## Doodlespeed (Aug 13, 2011)

Tick_Tock_Glock said:


> picked up 2013 elite compact for $899, LBS had a sale. First road bike.


Was that a going out of business sale? Thats a great deal in my opinion. I'd be all over that.


----------



## Tick_Tock_Glock (Jul 6, 2010)

Doodlespeed said:


> Was that a going out of business sale? Thats a great deal in my opinion. I'd be all over that.


no, it was their annual mega sale.


----------



## Tom_UK (Jan 12, 2012)

I bought a Allez sport back in Feb and its still going strong after 4500 miles  Only just replaced the BB, Its been raced, been to the alps, ridden on rough roads, definitely recomend it for the price


----------



## gravitywell (Aug 11, 2012)

I just bought my 2013 Allez Elite Mid, for $1000 out the door, plus tax. My first real rode bike of my own, used to rise my wife's trek 1.1, before she turned into an ex, lol.


----------

